# Info for NAS



## torreyislandkid (Sep 11, 2012)

Just to let you all know the pier at NAS is open today and tomorrow.Times are sunrise to sunset.Good fishing all.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

thks for the info


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

*NAS Pensacola*

Well started off early in the morning my group of four caught a butt load of snapper all safely released, and wake fish, one flounder, and one shark. besides all the bird poop on the pier it was a good day.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Question about this. I don't have a military card. But, i'm presently in the delayed entry program for a certain branch. Would I be able to fish there?


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Active Duty / family member and DOD personnel but i am sure if you get an escort it will work also there is a small donation at the Pier entrance.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

turksgonefishin said:


> Active Duty / family member and DOD personnel but i am sure if you get an escort it will work also there is a small donation at the Pier entrance.


I guess Ft. Pickens will have to work then. I used to fish there when i was little with my dad (when he was in the navy) Just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm told you can stop at the first building past the guard shack at front gate and get a pass for general fishing or go to the back gate and tell the guard what you're doing and you'll get waved through although I haven't been out there in a long time. Any civilians with first hand experience? Thanks for the report!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

turksgonefishin said:


> Well started off early in the morning my group of four caught a butt load of snapper all safely released, and wake fish, one flounder, and one shark. besides all the bird poop on the pier it was a good day.


Pretty work & thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

AVIDfisherman said:


> Question about this. I don't have a military card. But, i'm presently in the delayed entry program for a certain branch. Would I be able to fish there?


D.E.P should be able to get a temp pass just as long as you show them your Temp ID card...the recruiters should have given you one. They provided one for me for the six months I was on D.E.P...


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

emon550 said:


> D.E.P should be able to get a temp pass just as long as you show them your Temp ID card...the recruiters should have given you one. They provided one for me for the six months I was on D.E.P...


Thanks man. Ill ask my recruiters about that. Thanks. The only pass that they gave me was to use the gym over there.


----------



## torreyislandkid (Sep 11, 2012)

*Cant fish so took some pics*

Well its Sunday and its been two weeks and 4 days since my surgery to reattach my distall bicep on my right elbow. I have tried to fish but just cant make it work one handed so I decided I would see what was happening at the NAS dock.
As I walked up I was surprised that I didnt see more people out there.







Just a few were there







I got to see my first endangered Snapper. Nice to know they are still spawning.It was released to grow up.







This was caught just before I got there.
I heard tell that early this morning there was a 37 inch Red caught.
Just hearsay so I cant confirm it.
Mostly though







Was a great day for relaxing. This gentleman is spending his last Sunday here at Pensacola NAS. He is in school and will be heading back to Maryland on Saturday. I wish him all the best.
It was nice to see the Marine students getting a break and a chance to relax.









Well thats about it for me today.Who knows if you all like this maybe I will get around to some other places and do this again.
Tight lines everyone I will be joining you in a few weeks.:thumbup:


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

I was there when he caught the bull it was 39 1/2 inches caught a 7:30 on a dead previously frozen shrimp


----------

